# Craigslist Find: 1956 Schwinn Phantom $3250



## Leroy Ostrander

Thoughts?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/3204113303.html


----------



## oskisan

*The man is proud of his bike!*

Phantoms were cool back in the day, but we all lost a ton of money on original phantom tanks, forks, etc. when they reproduced everything. If this guy sells this for his asking price then I'm selling all 4 of mine..

I think he is probably about $2k (or so) over priced.


----------



## oskisan

I just read this craigslist posting!! This is apparently a lowered price and the guy states he has seen these on ebay go for $7000. 

HAS ANYONE EVER SEEN A $7000 BLACK PHANTOM??!!!!


----------



## bikecrazy

Just some more "Craig's List" insanity. Every time I see "there is one on EBAY for.........." I want to contact the seller and ask for the auction site number.


----------



## Freqman1

The bike looks orignal and correct and the fore brake is a bonus but like O said this is about $2k over the money. The only Phantom I ever heard of selling for $7k was at the Schwinn auction in 1987. I consider that an anomaly and somethign you will never see again unless a dead mint bonafide blue boys bike shows up then I'm emptying the piggy bank! V/r Shawn


----------



## liquidvibe

Has anyone talked to this guy? Does it look to be all original??


----------



## Larmo63

I agree, at best this is a $1000+ bike. 

Even $1200 might be too much.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*Oh boyyy...*

Ive never seen a 7k phantom on ebay....seller is on something or he mistook it for a much rarer schwinn..OR HES WATCHING EBAY SELLER= ABC BIKES FOR HIS APPRAISALS......good ol schwinn bug bites some of us hard...


----------



## hzqw2l

*1956???*

I doubt it's a 1956.  

The bike in the pictures has more qualities of a 1950 or 1951.

Seat has no rivets.  Has locking fork and drum brake. Rear light looks to have the Ruby lens and by 1956 Schwinn was back to offering the 6 hole B6 style rear rack.

Nice bike.

Hope he gets what he's asking.  Will make mine worth $7000


----------



## bobcycles

*CL phantom*

Sad to see people grossly mis represent values on CL.  Craigslist has become the worst place for buying vintage bikes...THEE worst.  Scammer central, opportunist hell.

I hope someone breaks into that fools garage and takes his flippin bike.

He deserves that for trying to gouge the unsuspecting public for 3k + on a 800-1000 dollar or so Phantom.

It would indeed be a crime to pay him what he's asking.


----------



## Richardphantom87

This.bike is around it 4,500 and i seen a blac phantom with a rare chapion badge that is value is 9,000


----------



## Rust_Trader

LOL


----------



## island schwinn

someone might want to get their eyes checked.


----------



## mickeyc

"a blac phantom with a chapion badge"?  WTH?


----------



## Rust_Trader

$9000 hand delivered


----------



## Freqman1

I want some of what Richard is smoking! V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58

Freqman1 said:


> I want some of what Richard is smoking! V/r Shawn




If you get some, will you share?


----------



## CrazyDave

leave me out of that circle, whatever it is was whipped up from kitchen cleaners not grown in a POT.


----------



## bikebozo

Freqman1 said:


> The bike looks orignal and correct and the fore brake is a bonus but like O said this is about $2k over the money. The only Phantom I ever heard of selling for $7k was at the Schwinn auction in 1987. I consider that an anomaly and somethign you will never see again unless a dead mint bonafide blue boys bike shows up then I'm emptying the piggy bank! V/r Shawn



i do not think the auction was 87 , maybe schwinn auction in 97 , if you are writing about the leslie hydman event in chicago , when jim dickie took everyone to cycle school , some went to quater overseas ,.


----------



## spoker

semes a little strange that leroy ostrander is the name of the town he is from,LeRoy MN


----------



## Crazy8

Richardphantom87 said:


> This.bike is around it 4,500 and i seen a blac phantom with a rare chapion badge that is value is 9,000




Looking forward to your second post!


----------



## CrazyDave

Crazy8 said:


> Looking forward to your second post!



Maybe the second one will be in the form of a sentence....anyhow I always look at your avatar for a least a few seconds and wanted to thank you for that


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I didn't know heil bros champion badges were going for 8000 bucks... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8

Richardphantom87 said:


> This.bike is around it 4,500 and i seen a blac phantom with a rare chapion badge that is value is 9,000




Just curious...

If 10 people came to your house with that bike, and each had one, would you pay $2500 per?  I mean think of all the money you'll make 50 years from now when they sell for $4500.  Or wait 500 years from now when they finally sell at for $9000.


----------



## Crazy8

CrazyDave said:


> Maybe the second one will be in the form of a sentence....anyhow I always look at your avatar for a least a few seconds and wanted to thank you for that




Hey, just because my nipples are pointing, doesn't mean you need to constantly point them out.


----------



## prairieschooner

I am NOT looking ....or maybe I am


----------



## spoker

maby he could sell it in colorado!!


----------



## barneyguey

SJ_BIKER said:


> *Oh boyyy...*
> 
> Ive never seen a 7k phantom on ebay....seller is on something or he mistook it for a much rarer schwinn..OR HES WATCHING EBAY SELLER= ABC BIKES FOR HIS APPRAISALS......good ol schwinn bug bites some of us hard...



I'll sell mine for half of that. Barry


----------



## phantom

To me that would be about a $1,200 bike max and that's only because it has the fore brake, without it, maybe  $900


----------



## barneyguey

I agree. There not worth what they used to be..Barry


----------



## bobcycles

Richardphantom87 said:


> This.bike is around it 4,500 and i seen a blac phantom with a rare chapion badge that is value is 9,000




WHAT did you just utter?

Stopped reading at "I seen...."


----------



## spoker

fake add,he doesnt exist


----------



## mrg

2012!, Why is this 8 year old thread about a craiglist ad still going!, the guy who started it hasen't been on here sense 2012!


----------

